# Anxiety



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Anyone take something for anxiety? Don't think Valerian will be strong enough.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Are you aware that anxiety and depression have been linked to gut bacteria issues?


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

sss3 said:


> Anyone take something for anxiety? Don't think Valerian will be strong enough.


I "take" meditation for anxiety. Mindful practice of staying in the moment. Anxiety is our brains making up stories or making real stories seem worse. Our own mind can be our worst enemy if you allow it. 
Depression is also linked to low Vitamin D, but maybe in NC that's not such an issue as here in Maine.

Some find Cannabis helpful, some find it makes things worse. Not sure if you're in a medical cannabis state.


----------



## Nyxchik (Aug 14, 2012)

Valerian wouldn't be my first choice as an anti-anxiety anyway... have you tried passionflower? If you're wanting to stay with something herbal, I like it as a tincture. It's a nervine. I know folks who use it for situational anxiety (like test anxiety or before they fly) and some with general anxiety that use it daily. In lower doses it normally doesn't make you too sleepy (but try it first when you aren't driving just in case), although you can use it at night to help you sleep if 'monkey mind' keeps you awake. I feel for you ~ anxiety sucks. ~nyx


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

If you are low on magnesium (and many people are) it can have adverse effects on your mood. Try one or two magnesium tablets before bed. Try to get the magnesium taurate or glycinate. The easier to find magnesium oxide is not absorbed as well, and it can cause diarrhea initially. One you are used to it that doesn't happen, but it can be disconcerting.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Read the book, Loving What is, by Byron Katie. Then read it again.

Look for her videos on You Tube.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Another good way to get magnesium is a nice long soak in a warm bath to which you have added a cup or so of Epsom salts. You could add a little lavender essential oil, too, to sooth your mind.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Magnesium is also good for muscle pain.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I've discovered two types of vegetation that can be grown and work well to reduce anxiety. 
*Passion Flower*: The flowers are more potent but leaves can be used too. Dry them, crush them and make a strong "tincture" out of it. Place in refrigerator to cool during summer or warm for winter drink.
*Red Clover (type with cone-shaped flowers)*: Use only the flowers. Dry them and create a strong tincture. Use this as a cool drink or hot one. Either way it gives relief to nerves. (This Red Clover was especially helpful for female situations each month.)


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

I've found high-fat, low carb diets to be very effective in culturing and maintaining the steady feel good moods, without any relapse later. 
This type of diet can also stabilize runaway blood sugar, which is linked to disturbed mood disorders and behavior.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> I "take" meditation for anxiety. Mindful practice of staying in the moment. Anxiety is our brains making up stories or making real stories seem worse. Our own mind can be our worst enemy if you allow it.
> Depression is also linked to low Vitamin D, but maybe in NC that's not such an issue as here in Maine.
> 
> Some find Cannabis helpful, some find it makes things worse. Not sure if you're in a medical cannabis state.


Saw a great definition in the TV show. "it is myself talking to myself about myself"

My anti anxiety measure is exercise. 12-14 hours of cycling a week.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

keenataz said:


> Saw a great definition in the TV show. "it is myself talking to myself about myself"
> 
> My anti anxiety measure is exercise. 12-14 hours of cycling a week.


I would be hesitant to listen to a tv show about meditating just because I am very skeptical of things on "television programing"
What is "myself talking to myself about myself" That is what the brain does, the ego.... meditation is quieting all of that.

Cycling is great meditation.

Anyone interested should look into Ram Dass Journey to Awakening


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> I would be hesitant to listen to a tv show about meditating just because I am very skeptical of things on "television programing"
> What is "myself talking to myself about myself" That is what the brain does, the ego.... meditation is quieting all of that.
> 
> Cycling is great meditation.
> ...



Sorry not for meditating. A character was using that phrase to describe his anxiety/depression.


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Read the book, Loving What is, by Byron Katie. Then read it again.
> 
> Look for her videos on You Tube.


I could not get into the videos.


----------



## Barefootminis (Apr 2, 2011)

Being hyperthyroid or hypothyroid can lead to severe anxiety. My dad had a lot of anxiety and depression and Armour thyroid was his cure. Optimized thyroid = optimized mood. Life can still overwhelm you. So can hormones, facebook, and outlaws 

Doctors will follow TSH. I'm .58 now. When it's above 1 I do experience more anxiety.

I call it hermit mode when I need stillness to reduce the anxiety. I'm sensitive to the nuances of other people. That's fairly typical of women and empath types. I will do a post and run on facebook occasionally, but I've been consistently off of it since December. It has been good for me.

Lastly, certain people or groups of people will induce anxiety. Try to have more calming forces in your life and less anxiety-inducing ones. I think that has helped the most.

I will use valerian on a rare occasion. Mostly for a bad tension headache.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I recently switched from levothyroxine to Armour and can tell a huge difference. I've been on levothyroxine for 20 years. Lately, my TSH on levothyroxine had been bouncing from .44 to 11. Talk about a roller coaster ride. The price of Armour is worth it right now, but I may consider switching to Nature Throid in the future because of the lower cost. I actually demanded that my doctor switch me to Armour or I told them I would find another doctor that would. They had my prescription faxed to the pharmacy within a half hour. I kind of like this whole new assertive me, when it comes to my health care. Was tired of them just upping and lowering my dosage on the old med.


----------



## SusanRR (Oct 21, 2020)

sss3 said:


> Anyone take something for anxiety? Don't think Valerian will be strong enough.


Can you tell me if you find a medicine? I think the best treatment for anxiety is professional consultation. I'm looking for a specialist and hope to get help. Yesterday I read betterhelp com reviews and wonder if anyone tries this service.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

SusanRR said:


> Can you tell me if you find a medicine? I think the best treatment for anxiety is professional consultation. I'm looking for a specialist and hope to get help. Yesterday I read betterhelp com reviews and wonder if anyone tries this service.


I make a tincture of valerian root, passion flower, lemon balm, and st John's wort. It works great and can also be used for insomnia as well as anxiety.


----------

